# Drivers imprimante Canon MX310



## TMO (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je désespère de faire monter ma nouvelle imprimante Canon Pixma MX 310 sur mon iMac Intel Mac OS X 10.4.11 après avoir installé les pilotes du CD fourni , puis télégargé la version française puis la version canadienne de ces mêmes pilotes sur les sites Canon. J'utilisais précédemment sans problème une imprimante Canon MP 450 , qui vient de rendre l'âme, avec la même configuration. 

Any tricks ???

Merci beaucoup

TM


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2007)

Essayer chez Canon USA pilotes datant du 13-12-2007, logiciels du 18-12-2007, c'est du tout frais (la version française y est également incluse).


----------



## TMO (19 Décembre 2007)

Merci, mais malheureusement rien ne marche ...

TM


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2007)

Bien tout désinstaller avant de mettre les nouveaux logiciels.

Il n'est pas normal que cela ne fonctionne pas avec Mac OS X.4.11. Leopard, je veux bien, mais pas Tiger.

Je n'ai pas cette imprimante, seulement un scanner Canon... Essaye encore après avoir tout nettoyé avec l'aide de Spotlight. Ne pas oublier les .pkg dans le dossier /Bilbliothèque/Receipts. Y'a un truc, c'est sûr.


----------



## TMO (19 Décembre 2007)

Merci, je ne suis pas très pointu alors que faut-il nettoyer précisément et comment ?

Sorry si je te fais répéter des choses que tu as sûrement déja dites :-(

TM


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2007)

TMO a dit:


> Merci, je ne suis pas très pointu alors que faut-il nettoyer précisément et comment ?
> 
> Sorry si je te fais répéter des choses que tu as sûrement déja dites :-(
> 
> TM


Le problème, comme je te l'ai signalé, c'est que je n'ai pas d'imprimante Canon, je ne sais pas exactement ce qui est installé et où.

Il y a peut-être une procédure de désinstallation comprise avec les logiciels de l'imprimante, peut-être sur le CD fourni, et dans ce cas c'est lui que tu devrais utiliser. Surtout bien lire la documentation.

Sinon, à titre indicatif, tu trouveras sans doute des fichiers dans :

/Applications
/Bibliothèque/Application Support
/Bibliothèque/Frameworks
/Bibliothèque/Image Capture
/Bibliothèque/Printers
/Bibliothèque/Receipts

~/Bibliothèque/Printers
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences


----------



## TMO (21 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Pas de logiciel de désinstallation dans le CD, donc après un nettoyage que je pense exhaustif à la main, le désespoir est plus que jamais là et cette p----- d'imprimante est toujours introuvable....

TM


----------



## TMO (21 Décembre 2007)

Je viens devant le peuple du forum avouer et guérir ma honte d'avoir sollicité les plus éclairés d'entre nous pour résoudre un problème que je pensais être d'une trés haute complexité.

À quelques minutes d'abandonner ce monde, dans un ultime éclair de lucidité ravivé par une pulsion vitale, je m'en suis allé vérifier une dernière fois la connectique de ce maudit Canon tel le condamné grillant sa dernière cigarette dans le couloir de la mort... et je découvrais , médusé, un cable USB dans un accouplement contre nature avec une prise téléphonique analogique. 

Accepte donc , cher Moonwalker, mes pleines excuses lunaires et mes remerciements cosmiques.

Très cordialement.

TM


----------

